# LED low/mid-lighting recommendation for 2.5g



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking to get a LED low/mid-lighting fixture for a standard 2.5g with 12" length. Does anyone have a recommendation? I've been out of the hobby for several years but just getting back again with a 2.5 and a 20g long! I'm seeing all lighting seems to be replaced by LED now.

I'm seeing Chihiros A-Series get thrown around, but I only see a 30cm colored version. Not even sure if a 30cm will fit the 2.5g because it's 30 or 31cm depending on how you measure it. I emailed the seller, so I'll see what they say. I see Finnex is quite popular too, but the smaller clipon version seems too low light. 

I'm looking for what is equivalent to at least 2w/gallon if I were using T5HO. Any ideas?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That tank is probably only 8 inches high, so you can expect to get a lot of PAR from almost any LED light. A Finnex Fugeray light would give you about 50 PAR, which is medium light, and I suspect that a Finnex Stingray would give about the same or a bit less. If you had those suspended about an inch or two above the top of the tank you should get around 40 PAR, which seems to be what you want. The Finnex Planted Plus light should give about the same PAR.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, the Stingray (thanks for the recommendation!) sounds like it might work. Actually found a PAR reading video here: 



.

For a 10" depth of water, the Fugeray displays about 17 PAR, which seems pretty low. My 2.5 is 8" total, but has 1+inch of substrate, so at 6-7", it would be better I suppose.. Hm, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Unlike fluorescent bulb lights, LED lights produce more intensity (PAR) the longer they are. A 24 inch long light produces a lot more PAR than a 12 inch long light. That complicates guessing how much light you get from any specific light, unless someone has published PAR readings for that specific light. The Stingray is less bright than the Fugeray light (as I recall). But, I don't remember if it is a lot less or just a few percent less. Based on that link you provided it does look like it would give you about the light you want. I am assuming that was a 12 inch long Stingray.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, I was looking at the Cliplight version of it just like the one in the video.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

I think a small clip on LED aquarium light from Finnex will work well for the tank.


----------

